# Side effects from elavil?



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi, I'm on elavil since last saturday, just 12.5 mg a day. I've been experiencing weird symptoms, but I don't know if they are side effects from the elavil, or if I'm just going crazy. The symptoms are:-Anxiety.-Really weird nightmares, like hallucinations-Tachycardia-Diarrhea (wich I didn't have before the elavil, and maybe is a side effect of the anxiety).Is there anybody who can tell if these are side effects from elavil? Thanks.T.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is such a low dose that I'm not sure you would have a big reaction to it like you describe. Usually most of the tricyclic side effects occur at the higher doses for depression that are 10X higher.Some people are very sensitive to some drugs, on the other hand.The drug info does list those types of side effects so I would call the doctor or pharmacists to determine if it is the drug or anxiety for some other reason, or if you are also taking something else that would cause interactions that could lead to this. If you have other meds with similar effects you could get big side effects from lower doses.K.


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm sure that there is no other drug that is causing this effects, as, besides elavil, I'm only taking probiotics right now. I'm prone to react to meds very strongly. Sometimes I think is because I'm really petite and the doses are too high for my size (just 4.8 ft tall, and 88 lbs). I know anyone can feel anxious, but what about the tachycardia and the hallucinations? That is not normal!!! Thanks for your comments, Kathleen M.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They happen to a certain percentage of people on these medications or they wouldn't be listed as side effects to look out for.I get tachycardia from stuff like Elavil even though I don't have the anxiety, and weird dreams are really common with antidepressants as I think serotonin is involved in the dream processes.This does seem unusually severe for such a low dose so once again I say.*CALL YOUR DOCTOR AND PHARMACIST TO REPORT THESE SIDE EFFECTS!*Please, call them as they can either adjust the dose or change your medications, etc.K.


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Call your doctor, I had the tachycardia and anxiety on 10mg.


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

My doctor told me to stop the elavil. As the dose was very small, and I didn't take them for a long time, I just stoped taking the pills on monday. So now I feel normal and don't have anxiety, tachycardia or weird dreams. Thanks for sharing, WARRAVEN, is nice to know that I'm not the only one with those crazy reactions to antidepresants.Good luck!


----------

